
Ask HN: Is there a solution to the Bitcoin blockchain growth problem? - marcus_holmes
Is there a method of purging old transactions from the chain, or will it continue growing forever?
======
source99
The blockchain is the history of every transaction. If transactions are purged
then transfers from 1 account to another would dissapear from the history and
it would essentially be like the transfer never happened.

I won't say there is no solution to the problem but purging transactions is
not at the top of the list.

~~~
marcus_holmes
So the chain will continue getting longer and longer, with no end, as I
understand it. At some point this is going to be a problem because it will
exceed normal storage sizes. Is there a solution to that?

